# Opinions please on this Pom-Pom technique



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

So I have been researching how to improve my home grooming and just came across this video. It seems a different technique than what I was leaning towards - the hold tight and cut everything that sticks out of your hand technique. Opinions? This seems easier in a way...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, she’s a show groomer and she certainly has great skills. Even when I try to do what these groomers do, it looks completely different...

I think you can’t go wrong trying to do what she does!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Since Noelle's hair doesn't stay down, trimming it in place makes more sense than crushing it down with my hand and, then trimming. Also, easier. Hmmmmm. I'll give this a whirl tomorrow. Also, what she said about conditioner is true. If I am clipping Noelle, we use Almond Crisp shampoo and Quicker Slicker. Her hair comes out crisp so I can scissor. If we're just doing FFT, Plum Silky and Plumtastic conditioner because it smells awesome.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I do that when Molly's bracelets start to cover her feet. I don't make pom poms though, I just like long bracelets.................


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I do my bracelets the way she is describing, except I don't use a clipper to set a line at the bottom, I scissor everything in. She's saving a bit of time, much like using a clip on comb to take down some length before you scissor full legs for example, which I do all the time if I'm putting my girls in that cut. I've never done the hold down and scissor what sticks out trimming, in my opinion, you don't get as nice a finish. There are also different shapes people scissor the bracelets into. Some prefer more rounded, some oval, etc. I believe the oval shape flatters the dog's legs and overall outline more and if you set and place them correctly it's actually hard to do a real rounded shape since on the rear bracelets the back of the bracelet should be higher than the front.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Click-and -treat, I have not used those shampoos before. Do they really go farther being concentrated? That would be nice because I feel I’m always buying her shampoo and I dilute what I buy even though it isn’t supposed to be diluted because her skin tends to be dry.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So envious of all of you doing those beautiful bracelets ! No can do here. We run in the woods, and today ended up in a bog of black muck. My Tiki Spoo, white! was up to the knees in stuff that wouldn't come out. He is clipped at a 7 on his legs and most of his body. I would have died if I had needed to get it out of bracelets!

I felt so irritated at seeing the black and brown dogs of any and all breed run through there. On their body it didn't even show. I do wonder, do they realize how grossly dirty their dogs are?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Raven's Mom, I dilute the heck out of Plum Silky. It says 32:1 on the container. That works out to 1 1/2 teaspoons of shampoo in a cup of water. I don't dilute it quite that much, but you can. I also dilute the Plumtastic conditioner probably 2 tablespoons of conditioner mixed in a cup of water. I do not dilute Almond Crisp. I use it straight, but only a tiny amount. It rinses out squeaky. After I HV dry Noelle, the hair comes out crisp and holds its shape for dog topiary.

And Kontki, here's a trick for bracelets. You blow dry mud. Yup, blow dry muddy feet with an HV dryer and it turns into dirt you can brush out. I don't think bog goo would work, obviously, but wet yard mud works great. I found that out when it was pouring before Noelle had a rally competition. She was too muddy to take to the show. I popped her on the table, hit her feet with the dryer, flaky dirt brushed right out. Then I rushed her to the car. Noelle almost always has bracelets and she's a light red. Right now, Noelle is in a historically correct continental.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Kontiki, my sons GSD has such a harsh coat, dirt just doesn’t stick to her. He has to wash her paws occasionally but nothing compared to spoo fur. I could be jealous until I remind myself how often they have to vacuum!!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Click, I am gong try the almond crisp. Raven does not have a very correct coat, her fur in on her hips is not as curly as her back and her tail is not dense enough to get a good Pom pom so any product help would be welcomed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Raven's Mom said:


> Click-and -treat, I have not used those shampoos before. Do they really go farther being concentrated? That would be nice because I feel I’m always buying her shampoo and I dilute what I buy even though it isn’t supposed to be diluted because her skin tends to be dry.


I will add my two cents about those shampoos and conditioners. They are part of the Nature's Specialties product line and are fabulous. My groomer uses them and I have used the Almond Crisp shampoo for 26 yrs. i do dilute it 1 oz shampoo to 32 oz water before using. I get a 32 oz bottle and even with VERY frequent bathing....Poppy loves mud and dirt...that bottle lasts over a year. Her coat and skin are gorgeous and never dry out even with frequent bathing. I love the fresh mild fragrance too. I order on Amazon to get the free Prime shipping. Now, I am off to bathe Poppy as she played hard at the park and is very very dirty and I don't sleep with dirty poodles.?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> And Kontki, here's a trick for bracelets. You blow dry mud. Yup, blow dry muddy feet with an HV dryer and it turns into dirt you can brush out. I don't think bog goo would work, obviously, but wet yard mud works great. I found that out when it was pouring before Noelle had a rally competition. She was too muddy to take to the show. I popped her on the table, hit her feet with the dryer, flaky dirt brushed right out. Then I rushed her to the car. Noelle almost always has bracelets and she's a light red. Right now, Noelle is in a historically correct continental.


Ha, ha! None of you have the foggiest idea of the black gooey stuff in the woods up here! He came out of the woods black (and I mean black gooey gunk) up past his forearm. It would not wash out with water in a hard spray at all. Groan. 
Darker dags walked past us. They have no idea of how horribly dirty their dogs are.

(days later... finally the crusty stuff has flaked off onto everything, car blanket, towels taken to restaurants, couch, all of his beds. He is now down to grey on his lower legs. Arrrghhh! ) And I still love him to bits...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Almond Crisp rinses out so well. It's one of the things I really like about it. Diluted or straight out of the bottle, this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Almond Crisp rinses out so well. It's one of the things I really like about it. Diluted or straight out of the bottle, this stuff is amazing.


Yes, it is amazing and it gets Poppy clean even after she has absorbed all kinds of nasty stuff. Leaves her smelling great too!


----------

